# [jack-audio-connection-kit] compilation failed (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonsoir, 

En voulant mettre mon système à jour (passage en ~x86), j'ai un problème avec la compilation de jack-audio-connection-kit-0.116.2.

Voici la fin du build.log

```

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../drivers/netjack -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -I../config -I.. -I.. -D_REENTRANT -D_POSIX_PTHREAD_SEMANTICS -Wall  -g   -lrt -Wl,-O1 -o jack_netsource jack_netsource-netsource.o jack_netsource-netjack_packet.o ../libjack/libjack.la -lm -lpthread -ldl  -lsamplerate  

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../drivers/netjack -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -I../config -I.. -I.. -D_REENTRANT -D_POSIX_PTHREAD_SEMANTICS -Wall -g -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/jack_netsource jack_netsource-netsource.o jack_netsource-netjack_packet.o  ../libjack/.libs/libjack.so -lrt -lpthread -ldl /usr/lib/libsamplerate.so -lm 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I.. -I../config -I.. -I.. -D_REENTRANT -D_POSIX_PTHREAD_SEMANTICS -Wall -g -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -I../config -I.. -I.. -D_REENTRANT -D_POSIX_PTHREAD_SEMANTICS -Wall -g -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/jack_transport transport.o  -lreadline ../libjack/.libs/libjack.so -lrt -lpthread -ldl /usr/lib/libsamplerate.so -lm 

creating jack_netsource

libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libogg.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/lib/libogg.la'

make[2]: *** [jackrec] Erreur 1

make[2]: *** Attente des tÃ¢ches non terminÃ©es....

creating jack_transport

make[2]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.116.2/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.116.2/tools Â»

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.116.2/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.116.2 Â»

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.116.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2525:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compilation failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   compilation failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.116.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.116.2/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

Le cpuinfo

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          4400  @ 2.00GHz

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 2000.000

cache size   : 2048 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm

bogomips   : 3990.02

clflush size   : 64

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          4400  @ 2.00GHz

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 2000.000

cache size   : 2048 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm

bogomips   : 3989.81

clflush size   : 64

power management:

```

et le emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.4.1, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_4400_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 22 Sep 2009 19:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p33

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r2, 3.1.1-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups dbus dri dvd dvdr embedded encode ffmpeg fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm hal handbook iconv ipv6 irmc isdnlog jack java jce jpeg kde modules mozilla mp3 mp520 mpeg msn mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php plasma png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection scanner session smp source speex spell spl sql ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos webkit wifi win32codecs x x86 xorg xscreensaver xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

J'espère que ces informations sont les bonnes et qu'elles vous suffisent. Sinon, n'hésitez pas à me demander je vous donnerai ce qui manque.

Si vous avez la solution, pouvez-vous expliquer aussi d'où ça vient et donner des détails (et dire comment vous voyez d'où ça vient), pour que je puisse comprendre et régler le problème seul la prochaine fois?

Merci beaucoup d'avance,

Kevin

PS : pour le build.log, je ne sais pas quelle partie vous intéresse, si je n'ai pas posté la bonne, dites-moi laquelle il faut car il est trop long pour être envoyé en entier.

----------

## Picani

Apparement il trouve pas la libogg. Réinstalle la et réessaye. 

Et sinon on le vois à la ligne :

```
libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libogg.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/lib/libogg.la' 
```

----------

## gregool

Salut Kevin57,

quelle version de libogg utilises-tu? 1.1.4?

----------

## Kevin57

Oui j'ai bien la version 1.1.4. J'ai essayé de le réinstaller comme propose Picani mais ça ne change rien.

----------

## gregool

n'insiste pas, ça ne marchera pas...

dans l'ebuild il ya ça :  *Quote:*   

> find "${D}" -name '*.la' -delete

 

pour corriger le tir tu pourrais par exemple, supprimer cette ligne de l'ebuild, et le mettre dans ton overlay local.

et pour info : http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_716544f63fd509f66fa12fe1e68dca55.xml

----------

## Kevin57

Je ne suis pas sûr de chercher au bon endroit, car dans /usr/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.116.2.ebuild je ne trouve pas la ligne dont tu parles. Par contre je n'ai pas compris ton lien...  :Confused: 

----------

## netfab

Essaye ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Install lafilefixer, then run
> 
> ```
> ...

 

clic

----------

## gregool

effectivement tu ne regardes pas au bon endroit, je parlais de l'ebuild de libogg   :Laughing: 

EDIT: la solution de Netfab est bien plus propre  :Smile: 

----------

## Kevin57

netfab : ça marche!!!!!! 

Merci beaucoup à tous! Comment vous avez su que ça venait de là?

----------

## netfab

Et bien en fait là tu es vraiment tombé sur un cas particulier.

Et pour trouver la solution :

www.google.fr --> recherche de l'erreur "libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libogg.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/lib/libogg.la'" --> 5ème lien  :Laughing: 

----------

## Kevin57

Ah ok. Mais comme je n'y comprends pas grand chose je n'avais pas trouvé l'erreur parmi la quantité d'information données par emerge....  :Confused:  En tout cas merci beaucoup pour le coup de main, je peux enfin compiler la dizaine de paquets qui manquent pour finir ma mise à jour!!!  :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

----------

